# Need a Club - Forsyth, Dawson or Cherokee Counties



## CharrDad (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a club or lease in the following counties:
Forsyth, Cherokee, or Dawson. I'd consider traveling to Hall, Lumpkin or Pickins counties as well. 
Safety first - family oriented. I hope to find something I can invest time, energy and money into for years to come.
I'd be grateful for any suggestions or leads. 
Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 3, 2009)

No Bites? TTT


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 3, 2009)

If you find something and need some help or additional members, let me know.


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff, I'll let you know if I find anything. I'm hoping something will open up this year ... I'm tired of driving.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 3, 2009)

CharrDad said:


> Jeff, I'll let you know if I find anything. I'm hoping something will open up this year ... I'm tired of driving.



I would use it mostly as a back up to my club in Taliaferro. I still enjoy camp life and getting away.

If I find anything I'll let you know too.


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 8, 2009)

BTT ... Still looking! Any help appreciated.


----------



## wks41 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try this

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=358392


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 30, 2009)

6 months later and I'm still looking. Anyone?


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 31, 2010)

Still looking. Anyone?


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 12, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## fishphillips (Feb 12, 2010)

try northgeorgiahunting.com or forestargroup.com both have land in the counties you mentioned and if you find something and need members let me know. I am looking for myself and some of my family from N.C. If I find a lease I will let you know.


----------



## caveman (Feb 24, 2010)

hunting club in wilkes county looking for member. 1032 acres of land, 100 acres of swamp. $600 a year,year round access. easy access to camp,camp has power with county maintained rds. you can hunt deer, turkey, ducks, hogs..the land is private owned. if interested please call hugh a 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 28, 2010)

Ttt


----------

